# Third Support Arm For Tt Awning.



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I am considering adding a third support arm to my 27RSDS for the awning. How many of you have done this and do you recommend it or do you think it is unnecessary? Thanks for your help.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know if anyone else has done it
I have thought about it only for a possible mods I was thinking of doing
Still undecided

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

we ordered it on our 27rsds and we wouldn't want it any other way. The difference is amazing, money well spent








whenever we go somewhere and have our awning out, someone always stops by to take a look .


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Veek said:


> I am considering adding a third support arm to my 27RSDS for the awning. How many of you have done this and do you recommend it or do you think it is unnecessary? Thanks for your help.


Ok what is that and way do you need the extra support?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What size awning is yours. Most of us have a 16 ft awning and the third support would do very little but I do remember seeing a few pics of members with longer awnings.

John


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd ike to see pics of thhe third arm, They could of put a longer awning on the 27, at least to cover both doors but ....oh well


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

rnameless said:


> I'd ike to see pics of thhe third arm, They could of put a longer awning on the 27, at least to cover both doors but ....oh well


I too wish it covered both doors,not sure why it doesn't. However, when our awning is down, you can clearly see how the 3rd arm offers more support. People stop by all the time when we are camping because they notice it. Anyway, we sure like it. I'd send pix but the trailer is getting warrantly work done.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

If we added a third support arm, that would just be asking for a third place for my husband to bump his head!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> What size awning is yours. Most of us have a 16 ft awning and the third support would do very little but I do remember seeing a few pics of members with longer awnings.
> 
> John


pretty sure it's just 16 too (why stop with awning so short on the bigger trailers? just don't get it) anyway, we like having it and the support it gives the awning. Also makes difference when wind blows. The only draw back is that it blocks being able to open the kitchen window all the way, no big deal for me though.I think from the reactions of other campers, we are glad we did it.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I'd ike to see pics of thhe third arm, They could of put a longer awning on the 27, at least to cover both doors but ....oh well


I too wish it covered both doors,not sure why it doesn't. [/quote]

Probably because if the awning covered both doors on the 27, the awning arm on the front end would keep you from being able to open the bedroom door all the way when the awning was extended


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> pretty sure it's just 16 too (why stop with awning so short on the bigger trailers? just don't get it) anyway, we like having it and the support it gives the awning. Also makes difference when wind blows. The only draw back is that it blocks being able to open the kitchen window all the way, no big deal for me though.I think from the reactions of other campers, we are glad we did it.


Ok, I'm really confused now, you have a 3rd support in the middle of the awning, how is it attached and retract like the side supports front and rear







No problems with our awning just curious.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How does the 3rd pole attach? The two normal ones attach at the end of the awning. I don't see how you could attach in the middle?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

This is one style made by carefreeThird Support

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How does the 3rd pole attach? The two normal ones attach at the end of the awning. I don't see how you could attach in the middle?


when I went to see the Outback Inn today I took a picture, I am not very good at the picture posting thing but will give it a try later. I don't think I have ever take pic of awning open close enough to show it, but will look...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I had one on my old TT, which had a 21 foot awning, and it was very easy to use. It was needed for 21 footer but I don't see a need with the 16 foot awning. Take a look at the awning tube. Is it sagging a lot? Mine's not, so I don't see a need for it. I don't think you need it for the smaller awning.

Just my 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I had one on my old TT, which had a 21 foot awning, and it was very easy to use. It was needed for 21 footer but I don't see a need with the 16 foot awning. Take a look at the awning tube. Is it sagging a lot? Mine's not, so I don't see a need for it. I don't think you need it for the smaller awning.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Scott


true, not necessarily needed per say, however we like the awning having that extra support


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I had one on my old TT, which had a 21 foot awning, and it was very easy to use. It was needed for 21 footer but I don't see a need with the 16 foot awning. Take a look at the awning tube. Is it sagging a lot? Mine's not, so I don't see a need for it. I don't think you need it for the smaller awning.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Scott


true, not necessarily needed per say, however we like the awning having that extra support








[/quote]
Oh! Sort of like the socks I wear.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> I'd ike to see pics of thhe third arm, They could of put a longer awning on the 27, at least to cover both doors but ....oh well


I too wish it covered both doors,not sure why it doesn't. [/quote]

Probably because if the awning covered both doors on the 27, the awning arm on the front end would keep you from being able to open the bedroom door all the way when the awning was extended








[/quote]
I don't think it would keep you from opening up your bedroom door all the way. 
(we "usually" detach our support pole by the bedroom door from the camper and stake it into the ground)
I just think you would need the third(middle) awning support with ground support. The awning would not be able to be tilted
very much if you wanted to use both doors so in rainy/stormy weather you would have to decide 
which door you would be using and lock the other one incase someone accidentally would open it.

Personally I don't think you need the center support with the stock awning. It's short and
only covers half of my camper. A good set of de-flappers are all you need.

I would love an XL awning!!!

MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Picture of how we usually keep our awning arm. I like it staked to 
the ground. I've ran into it more than once







when it is attached to the camper.
You get better flow of "traffic" coming in/out of camper when you have it down.
You don't have to walk around the arm when coming back to your camper from the street.
I would love an awning that went all the way to the front of the camper.

MaeJae


----------

